# 1968 kittiwake 24' - looking for sumlog



## snickerz1117 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi we are fairly new owners and sailors of a 1968 kittiwake sailboat 24'- we had a recent sail to put-in-bay on LAKE Erie and the knotmeter broke - It looks like a chunk came out of the propeller for the knotmeter. it is a sumlog vdo. Also we would like to get a new drifter for the sailboat - we love the one which came with it but it is in very bad shape. anyone know where I can get parts or great prices on sails??
Thanks for your response!
Mary and Sam


----------

